# Random deaths



## minomantis (Jul 4, 2021)

This is so sad and frustrating just because everything was going so well. 

My first orchid baby started molting yesterday, but just stopped mid way through and I have no idea why. I had just cleaned all their enclosures that morning. There was humidity (it was a fresh spray too) and it was warm. 

Just makes me sad when things are going well, but NMF or some unknown reason, it just doesn’t work out…  

-mino


----------



## hibiscusmile (Jul 4, 2021)

We do not always know why hings happen. do not give up on mantis if you enjoy them.


----------

